# mySql Connector/J Treiber wird nicht gefunden



## Harown (17. Okt 2005)

Hi ihrs!

Bin noch ziemlichst grün hinter den Ohren was Java und DB-Anbindung betrifft. Hab mir ein Applet gebastelt, das zu einer MySql DB zugreift mittels Typ 4 Treiber mySql Connector/J. Hab die Jar-Datei mysql-connector-java-3.0.17-ga-bin.jar (etwas ältere Version ... ) in den jre/lib/ext Ordner geparkt. Wenn ich das Applet aus der IDE heraus aufrufe, funzt es einwandfrei, wenn ich das Applet aber direkt aus einem Browser aufrufe, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Treiber gefunden wurde (ClassNotFoundException). Ich vermute, dass der ClassPath dazu gesetzt werden muss, richtig? Ich weiß bloß nicht wie. Hatte erst in die Autoexc.bat folgende Zeile hinzugefügt:
ClassPath = D:\mysql-connector-java-3.0.17-ga\mysql-connector-java-3.0.17-ga-bin.jar , dann neu gebootet, aber es tat sich nichts. Dann über Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Umgebungsvariablen der ClassPath Variablen den Pfad angegeben. Wieder neu gebootet. Nix.
Was mache ich falsch? 

Danke!

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Okt 2005)

der Treiber soll am Server liegen - in der Codebase des Applets

vergiss /lib/ext!


----------



## Harown (20. Okt 2005)

funktioniert, danke schön!


----------

